# Are men blind?



## GeorgeNL (Jan 15, 2006)

In amazement I read posts from very attractive girls, like MisticalMisty, Moonvine, Deamer72em, Jes, T'Rina, Mybluice, Xoxoshelby, AnnMarie, BBWMoon and many many others. And no guy to give them a warm tight hug? Boy, BBWs can hug!

Guys, are you blind? How can leave these angels alone?
What are you waiting for? 

NOW take an extra shower, comb your hair, start your car... Ah no wait, you can't go naked, get dressed! Buy some nice flowers and GO, make their day!


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 15, 2006)

Interesing idea. Have you tried the FOX network?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 15, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> In amazement I read posts from very attractive girls, like MisticalMisty, Moonvine, Deamer72em, Jes, T'Rina, Mybluice, Xoxoshelby, AnnMarie, BBWMoon and many many others. And no guy to give them a warm tight hug? Boy, BBWs can hug!
> 
> Guys, are you blind? How can leave these angels alone?
> What are you waiting for?
> ...


aww..Thanks George! You're right the other chicas and I deserve greatness..so you get on the ball and find it for us


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jan 15, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> In amazement I read posts from very attractive girls, like MisticalMisty, Moonvine, Deamer72em, Jes, T'Rina, Mybluice, Xoxoshelby, AnnMarie, BBWMoon and many many others. And no guy to give them a warm tight hug? Boy, BBWs can hug!
> 
> Guys, are you blind? How can leave these angels alone?
> What are you waiting for?
> ...



Aww...you are very sweet George. Perhaps you can whip all these guys into shape for us
Stacey


----------



## Jes (Jan 15, 2006)

You know, the more I think about it...maybe the guys are barking more than they're biting? They like to chase more than be chased? It's all fun when they're in the driver's seat, and less fun when we turn around and run after them?


----------



## Ryan (Jan 15, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> In amazement I read posts from very attractive girls, like MisticalMisty, Moonvine, Deamer72em, Jes, T'Rina, Mybluice, Xoxoshelby, AnnMarie, BBWMoon and many many others. And no guy to give them a warm tight hug? Boy, BBWs can hug!
> 
> Guys, are you blind? How can leave these angels alone?
> What are you waiting for?
> ...



I would be interested in dating one of these women...if they all didn't live so far away.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 15, 2006)

Jes said:


> t's all fun when they're in the driver's seat, and less fun when we turn around and run after them?



I'm single, and I wouldn't mind being chased by women.


----------



## mybluice (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks George....I've been wondering the same thing myself. I have decided not to chase let the men take the lead and see if that changes the odds.


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 15, 2006)

I always wondered where all the wonderful ladies like these were all the years I was single...then I figured it out...they were all in hiding until the coast was clear...LOL


----------



## Jes (Jan 15, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I'm single, and I wouldn't mind being chased by women.



Like something out of a Beatles movie?


----------



## Ryan (Jan 15, 2006)

Jes said:


> Like something out of a Beatles movie?



Sure. Why not? I also wouldn't mind being the one to make the first move if I know the woman is single and open to dating or being in a relationship.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Jan 15, 2006)

I were to take my glasses off, I would be close to being blind in that I can't make out in clear detail anything that is more then a few inches away from my face. 

Oh yeah, the women. Uh, just about all of the very attractive women mentioned are my senior by quite a few years and are also far away from me, so no dice.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 15, 2006)

Thrifty McGriff said:


> Just about all the women mentioned are my senior by quite a few years and are also far away from me, so no dice.



What's wrong with older women? I often get along better with people a few years older than me than I do with people my own age or a few years younger.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Jan 15, 2006)

Nothing is wrong, but I figure most women in their 30's wouldn't be interested in a 20 year old.


----------



## Tina (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh, I know of a few here who would be, Thrifty...


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jan 15, 2006)

I am truely starting to think that men are blind, I have been alone for so long, it is a wonder I have any hopes for a love of my life anymore.... LOL​
View attachment SloppyKissOleLady_Ladyrose.gif


----------



## Ryan (Jan 15, 2006)

Tina said:


> Oh, I know of a few here who would be, Thrifty...



Send a few of them my way, please. :smitten:


----------



## Tina (Jan 15, 2006)

Well, maybe they'll see your post and send themselves your way, who knows?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 15, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> NOW take an extra shower



I'm not due for my flea and tick bath for another month and I don't change my schedule for anybody.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Jan 15, 2006)

Tina said:


> Oh, I know of a few here who would be, Thrifty...



Well then...  



Ok, I'm still clueless.


----------



## moonvine (Jan 15, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I would be interested in dating one of these women...if they all didn't live so far away.




Well, clearly your answer is to move closer 

Austin is nice this time of year


----------



## moonvine (Jan 15, 2006)

Tina said:


> Oh, I know of a few here who would be, Thrifty...




Everyone knows I don't date men over 30.


----------



## Jes (Jan 15, 2006)

Tina said:


> Oh, I know of a few here who would be, Thrifty...


haha.

bring.it.on.

ok, a secret: so my pal? she's 31, and was dating a 20 year old! and then he confessed he wasn't so much 20, as 18. and had JUST turned 18. meaning they'd been dating since he was 17 (and she was 31).

MEOW.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 15, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Everyone knows I don't date men over 30.



Me neither. Wait...that didn't come out right. :doh:


----------



## Ryan (Jan 15, 2006)

Jes said:


> haha.
> 
> bring.it.on.
> 
> ...



Why couldn't I have met someone like that when I was 17?


----------



## Ryan (Jan 15, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Well, clearly your answer is to move closer
> 
> Austin is nice this time of year



How is the job and housing market? How big is Austin?


----------



## Jes (Jan 15, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Why couldn't I have met someone like that when I was 17?




right?

i know that when I was younger, there were a few guys I would've...something, but y'all can't keep your mouths shut! That's the problem. It was usually the younger brother of a female friend and if I had thought that they wouldn't have run around blabbing to EVERYONE, well then...but I knew better. And I always, always have to be the smart one and the nice girl. Damnit. My life would've been more fun if I'd been less pragmatic.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 15, 2006)

Jes said:


> You know, the more I think about it...maybe the guys are barking more than they're biting? They like to chase more than be chased? It's all fun when they're in the driver's seat, and less fun when we turn around and run after them?



Nah, that would be just great! I would love it if a woman tried to seduce me.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 15, 2006)

dreamer72fem said:


> Aww...you are very sweet George. Perhaps you can whip all these guys into shape for us
> Stacey



Mmmm, well I think they would like it better if you handle that whip.....


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 15, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I would be interested in dating one of these women...if they all didn't live so far away.



Yes, for me it's even worse, they're all on the other side of the atlantic...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 15, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> aww..Thanks George! You're right the other chicas and I deserve greatness..so you get on the ball and find it for us



Have you checked your frontdoor already? I would expect them to be lining up there with flowers, chocolate, wine, massage oil.....


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 15, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Have you checked your frontdoor already? I would expect them to be lining up there with flowers, chocolate, wine, massage oil.....




yep..no one..not a private message..or anything either..it's a lost cause..lol..and..if a guy where to show up with massage oil on the first date..he would so get the boot..LOL


----------



## Ryan (Jan 15, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> yep..no one..not a private message..or anything either..it's a lost cause..lol..and..if a guy where to show up with massage oil on the first date..he would so get the boot..LOL



Massage oil might ruin the finish on a boot.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 15, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> yep..no one..not a private message..or anything either..it's a lost cause..lol..and..if a guy where to show up with massage oil on the first date..he would so get the boot..LOL



MMMm strange, maybe they are not good card readers. 

But euhm, what if he has warm strong gentle hands and a botle of massage oil?


----------



## Jane (Jan 15, 2006)

Are men blind? Hmmmmm

Why do people talk about the beauty of roses, when it's the scent that's intoxicating?

Until someone is ready to step outside the ranges of "normal" they have no taste of their own.


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 16, 2006)

Hey George. It's winter. The north pole's frozen over. Get a 55 gallon drum, fill it up at the petrol station, hop into your uber-efficient european econo-box, drive over here, and put your money where your mouth is! Oh, you didn't know you could just _drive_ four thousand kilometers and date anyone on this board? Not so enthused when it's _you_ who's gottah make the trek, eh?


----------



## Jes (Jan 16, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Yes, for me it's even worse, they're all on the other side of the atlantic...



I'm in holland almost every year--and I've seen a few fat women there.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 16, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Have you checked your frontdoor already? I would expect them to be lining up there with flowers, chocolate, wine, massage oil.....



Now that was MY kind of first date!! Yee HAW!


----------



## moonvine (Jan 16, 2006)

Ryan said:


> How is the job and housing market? How big is Austin?



Austin is the state capital and home of the NCAA champs the Texas Longhorns.

The population is City of Austin
656,562

Travis County
812,280

Austin/San Marcos MSA
1,249,763

Housing ranges from ~$55,000 for a townhouse in an iffy but not terrible part of town (I know this because I bought one) to hundreds of thousands of dollars.

Here's a listing in my subdivision:

http://12.168.161.3/ahs/GetResults2New.aspx?id=65439&cp=1&ps=3&pf=-1&cat=&add=&st=0&oo=False

The job market is rapidly improving, though we suffered greatly after the tech bust. The city is actively courting and seeking new businesses. Due to the hippie past of the area, though, they only want clean industry. Austin is very green. It is a pretty city. Almost no FAs, though. I generally have to travel to Dallas or Houston for dates.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jan 16, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> yep..no one..not a private message..or anything either..it's a lost cause..lol..and..if a guy where to show up with massage oil on the first date..he would so get the boot..LOL



I guess you didn't get mine!


----------



## Angel (Jan 16, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Nah, that would be just great! I would love it if a woman tried to seduce me.



Is that a hint, George?  

I can see you *blushing*.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 16, 2006)

Jes said:


> I'm in holland almost every year--and I've seen a few fat women there.



Indeed the number of BBWs seem to be growing here too, and in summer many BBW tourists visit this country. 
But as you also may have noticed, the genes of Rubens are quite common here. There are more FA here then you can imagine, so if you see a guy peeking at you, note the grin on his face!


----------



## Jes (Jan 16, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Indeed the number of BBWs seem to be growing here too, and in summer many BBW tourists visit this country.
> But as you also may have noticed, the genes of Rubens are quite common here. There are more FA here then you can imagine, so if you see a guy peeking at you, note the grin on his face!



yeah, i think I told you that happened once. I was walking down a train platform in Duivendrecht the morning I flew into NL and looked up at the map -- and on the bench in front of the map was this HOT dutch businessman grinning at me with a smile like it was Sinterklaas and his birthday all rolled into one. MMmm. He was so my type, too! Tell him I love him, George. Find him and tell him!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 16, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> Hey George. It's winter. The north pole's frozen over. Get a 55 gallon drum, fill it up at the petrol station, hop into your uber-efficient european econo-box, drive over here, and put your money where your mouth is! Oh, you didn't know you could just _drive_ four thousand kilometers and date anyone on this board? Not so enthused when it's _you_ who's gottah make the trek, eh?



True, true, true. But I can't handle more then one of course. Those belly massages are a lot of work, so I expect you guys to hit the road as well.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 16, 2006)

Angel said:


> Is that a hint, George?
> 
> I can see you *blushing*.



:wubu: me? :wubu: b.. b.. blushing?? :wubu:


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jan 16, 2006)

Of course Men are blind. We give great hugs and so much too hug also!!!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 16, 2006)

Jes said:


> yeah, i think I told you that happened once. I was walking down a train platform in Duivendrecht the morning I flew into NL and looked up at the map -- and on the bench in front of the map was this HOT dutch businessman grinning at me with a smile like it was Sinterklaas and his birthday all rolled into one. MMmm. He was so my type, too! Tell him I love him, George. Find him and tell him!



Jes, as you probably noticed, we have a special train tabloid everyone reads, called "RAILS". It belongs in the train. There is a special column for these kind of encounters, called "train hearth beats". 
I can give you the address of the tabloid. But you can also give me the detaills, and I can place the add for you.


----------



## Jes (Jan 16, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Jes, as you probably noticed, we have a special train tabloid everyone reads, called "RAILS". It belongs in the train. There is a special column for these kind of encounters, called "train hearth beats".
> I can give you the address of the tabloid. But you can also give me the detaills, and I can place the add for you.




my god, it was years ago....a few months after 9/11, jan. 2 of 2002. But i love him! he was HOTT. And now it's your job to find him for me. And get me a fiance visa!


----------



## Ryan (Jan 16, 2006)

Thank you for the information, moonvine. I appreciate it.



moonvine said:


> Housing ranges from ~$55,000 for a townhouse in an iffy but not terrible part of town (I know this because I bought one) to hundreds of thousands of dollars.



Is this part of town a formerly nice area in decline, or a formerly bad area being improved? Or has it always been "iffy"?

Do any of the townhouses have garages? I need a garage.

Are there any nice small towns nearby that aren't ridiculously expensive to live in?

I want to relocate...somewhere. I'm always looking for potential destinations.


----------



## Angel (Jan 17, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> :wubu: me? :wubu: b.. b.. blushing?? :wubu:



Awwww George, Are all those :wubu: for me? *giggles*

Please! Everyone close your eyes! 

.
.
.
.
.
.
.

How was that for a seduction, George?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 17, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Thank you for the information, moonvine. I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:doh: Ryan, Ryan, RYAN..you do NOT want to be a Texas Longhorn..LOL Austin is OUT OF THE QUESTION


----------



## Angel (Jan 20, 2006)

Angel said:


> How was that for a seduction, George?



Uhh Ohhh! Either George is still speachless.....or I have scared him away!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 20, 2006)

Angel said:


> Uhh Ohhh! Either George is still speachless.....or I have scared him away!



:wubu: OH MY! *still trembling* C.. c.. co ... could you.. could you please do that one more time? :wubu:


----------



## Angel (Jan 22, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> :wubu: OH MY! *still trembling* C.. c.. co ... could you.. could you please do that one more time? :wubu:



Only "one more time"? .....*giggles*.... Ok, but this time you have to leave your eyes open!!!!!


How's this..........?  
.
.
.
.
And this??  
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Annnddd thisssssssssssssssssss?????  
.
.
.
.


*giggles* 

Ahhhh! Now I have that song stuck in my mind, "Do that to me one more time, once is never enough..... with a man like you." Nope! Not telling my age!  LOL


----------



## Angel (Jan 22, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Guys, are you blind? How can leave these angels alone?
> What are you waiting for?
> 
> NOW take an extra shower, comb your hair, start your car... Ah no wait, you can't go naked, get dressed! Buy some nice flowers and GO, make their day!




George, 

To answer your original question: This is from a previous post in which I was responding to Vince's thread titled "Admirer's are not the only ones in the closet!".


"The majority are not looking for relationships. They only want free pics; to hear about women's fantasies; someone to listen to them as they tell you how they want nothing more than to ejaculate on a woman's fat belly; cyber-sex; phone sex; anonymous sex; one night stands...and you had better make sure you NEVER tell anyone else they say; something on the side; a fat mistress; a fat woman on the side to accompany them on business trips (yes, married men); a fat woman to go on vacation with them (yes, married men); and the one I despise the most... a one time encounter with a SSBBW just to see what it's like...and the male never wants anyone to ever find out that he was with a SSBBW!

Now do you really think that any self respecting-female would give any of those type of men a chance at a relationship, or even a date? I don't even give them a chance at further conversation. Do you think that just because we are FAT or SINGLE that we should settle for scum like that? I would rather be single than to date or be with a man who has no respect for women! Just because a male claims to be a FA does not necessarily mean that he is a good catch or desirable."

When writing the above, I forgot about including the guys who wanted to marry me, move in with me, have me "take care of them", or have their baby after one or two conversations, or those who wanted me to fatten them... forgot to include all the young ones who already have girlfriends but wanted to be with a SSBBW just one time, forgot to include the guys who pretended to be seriously interested in me, say they want to meet, and want me to be their gf, then they suddenly disappear, re-appear a few weeks later using a different alias, then proceed to tell untruths about me to other women... and forgot to include those with alcohol or drug addictions. 

I understand that may sound harsh, and I understand that I'm quite different from others. Just because some guy comes along and thinks I'm sexy, doesn't mean that he is my type. I'm very picky! After having previously been married for 20 years, I know what I want, and I know what I don't want in a man and in a relationship. Just call me difficult! LOL


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 22, 2006)

Angel said:


> George,
> 
> To answer your original question: This is from a previous post in which I was responding to Vince's thread titled "Admirer's are not the only ones in the closet!".
> 
> ...



WOW, Angel, not only me, but the whole board is on Fire!

To be honest, I knew there are crazy people out there, but I never knew that it could be this bad. These experiences must make you feel like nothing more then an object of lust. I hope the girls here, read your message carefully, and make sure they are difficult too! 

In addition I would like to add a warning to everyone about online affairs, because these can be very painfull too. The impression you get from someone online can be a whole lot different from their real life. People feel save and secure behind their keyboard and can live several lifes beyond anyones sight. I think you can savely share a hug, but be carefull with things like cyber sex. 

*Gives Angel a warm hug*


----------



## Angel (Jan 23, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> WOW, Angel, not only me, but the whole board is on Fire!
> 
> To be honest, I knew there are crazy people out there, but I never knew that it could be this bad. These experiences must make you feel like nothing more then an object of lust. I hope the girls here, read your message carefully, and make sure they are difficult too!
> 
> ...




George,

Yes, I do realise that to *some* men I am nothing more than a fat sexy body to be lusted after. I also realise that the crude words and inappropriate actons of others bare no reflection of the woman that I am, nor on the woman that I strive to be.

You are right about impressions. Not everyone is honest. Individuals can pretend to be anything they want. For reasons I will never understand, some choose to lie and deceive time and time again. I have no sympathy for those who intentionally hurt others. Mistakes are one thing, but being cruel is a completely different mindset. 

So, just where is this "Fire" that you speak of?  

I appreciate the warm hug.


----------

